# [H]Cash/Space wolves/chaos/eldar parts [W]Guard/Eldar parts



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I have plenty of space wolves parts (inc many terminator bits), eldar parts (inc ridiculous amounts of heavy weapons) and a load of chaos parts (like fiends etc - where the kit makes two things. I really should magnetise...) I also have paypal although I'd prefer to trade.

I want - Dark Eldar heads - the ones with no faces - just kinda a smooth face. I want to finish my warlocks on jetbikes. I need 5+ of these.

Any cadians that are undercoated or unpainted - I need lots to make my counts as cultists for my Night Lords. I'm going for cadian as I want to make them look recently turned and forced to fight through fear, rather than mutated weirdies :laugh:

If anyone is interested, send me a PM


----------

